# How to delete youtube account



## vaindioux

Hi

First my apologies if this is not the correct forum, I looked hard but this one seemed to be the most appropriate.
I have searched the web and youtube itself on how to delete one of my youtube accounts to no avail. All the videos and websites I have found show a different interface than my youtube one.

Just wondering if someone can help

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Corday

__





How to Delete a YouTube Account - dummies


If your username is your identity on YouTube, remember that deleting your account means the end of that identity. Closing your YouTube account means that all th




www.dummies.com


----------



## vaindioux

Corday said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Delete a YouTube Account - dummies
> 
> 
> If your username is your identity on YouTube, remember that deleting your account means the end of that identity. Closing your YouTube account means that all th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dummies.com


Yes I know everything will be gone for good.

Thanks a lot

Pat


----------

